# Storage



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

I am moving to Cyprus in 3 weeks and want to store some of my personal items clothes, small furniture etc for about 6-12 months. All the advertised places will store but access is limited or not at all. What I really want is a lock up similar to the UK yellow box storage where we can come and go as we please.

Could anyone recomend a storage place to us we will be finally living in Konia?


----------

